# Ashes fever!



## Roundhouse_Kick (Nov 22, 2006)

It starts tonight!?? Anyone else braving the long night to watch us teach the aussies another lesson??

Seriously though, I'm quite worried. We're without many key figures of last year's team (vaughan, jones, trescothick, harmison and flintoff not 100%) And if we get off to a bad start this series could be over really fast!


----------



## Shikaru (Nov 22, 2006)

I can't say I'm really a fan of cricket, however I do find watching the ashes on tv to be quite enjoyable  . Interestingly, my Dad left for Australia on sunday to go to them.

I think it may have been the fact I went to a game between two local english teams once. My god that was boring!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 22, 2006)

There should be a disclaimer to threads like this.

*WARNING! Limey Content Inside!* 

I thought it was like an Ashes of the Wake appreciation thread or something at first.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 22, 2006)

i enjoyed them last time, and not just because we beat the aussies, it was the first time i ever actually sat and watched a whole test, just got a good few books and a lot of alcohol and looked up anythime anything intresting happened  but im not brave enough to do it with it on at some unholy hour in the morning... i mean i'd have change my body clock to oz time



The Dark Wolf said:


> There should be a disclaimer to threads like this.
> 
> *WARNING! Limey Content Inside!*
> 
> I thought it was like an Ashes of the Wake appreciation thread or something at first.



oh you yanks, always dumping on our real sports threads


----------



## Dormant (Nov 22, 2006)

I would love to watch it live but some of us actually have to get up for work in the morning so I will have to stick with Sky's and the BBC's evening highlights. I love International Test cricket. I really don't fancy Englands chances mind.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Nov 22, 2006)

I went to the final day of the old trafford test in the last series. My god it was the best live sporting event I've been to.Seriously. The atmosphere was UNBELIEVABLE...the place exploded every time we got a wicket and the tension at the end was unbearable! Shame the beer was so expensive.  


I can't watch county cricket (especially the long slooowww 4 dayers) but I don't mind watching the test matches (when we're involved obviously). I have to get up at nine tommorow so I'm going to watch the 1st couple of hours, hope the boys get off to a flyer.

1 hour to go, COME ON ENGLAND!!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 22, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> oh you yanks, always dumping on our real sports threads


Don't mind me. I like pro wrestling.


----------



## Jason (Nov 23, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Don't mind me. I like pro wrestling.



Dude wtf is with ecw on the sci fi channel?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 23, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Dude wtf is with ecw on the sci fi channel?



What the fuck is with it is it's pretty sweet, that's what.

I generally prefer TNA anymore, though. That shit is ill.


----------



## Jason (Nov 23, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> What the fuck is with it is it's pretty sweet, that's what.
> 
> I generally prefer TNA anymore, though. That shit is ill.



once I stopped watching pro wrestling I couldn't get back into it..I prefer WcW too WWF(E) anyway more action less bs.  Now I much prefer MMA ala UFC


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 23, 2006)

.jason. said:


> once I stopped watching pro wrestling I couldn't get back into it..I prefer WcW too WWF(E) anyway more action less bs.  Now I much prefer MMA ala UFC



Me,, I like both about equally. I'm a lifelong pro-wrestling fan, but I've been into MMA hardcore for about 7 years now. I've even trained in it a mite.  But yes, WWE is rather shitacular lately. (UFC heavyweight champ Tim Sylvia is a big pro wrestling fan, BTW.)

On the most recent WWE show, heh, the crowd busted out in a pretty big "TNA! TNA!" chant.  Sorry, Vince.


----------



## Dormant (Nov 23, 2006)

Poor start by England. 346-3. Yuck. Harmison is all over the fucking place. Why is Giles playing? So gutless should have just stuck Monty in. I fucking hate Ricky Ponting.


----------



## Jason (Nov 23, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> (UFC heavyweight champ Tim Sylvia is a big pro wrestling fan, BTW.)
> 
> On the most recent WWE show, heh, the crowd busted out in a pretty big "TNA! TNA!" chant.  Sorry, Vince.



That's something I didn't know..and that's funny..


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh dear, we got a real pounding  All of our frontline looked noticeably short of match practise and our top batsmen just gifting their wickets away with poor shots!

Harmy needs to get his act together, and if panesar doesn't play then fletcher should get his balls cut off! He has been undoubtably the best bowler since the last ashes and he gets dropped in favour of someone who HASN'T PLAYED IN A YEAR!!    

I really hope we put up more of a fight this time :/


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Dec 2, 2006)

2nd test two days in and going well!! We couldn't really have hoped for a better start to this one, and we'd do pretty well to lose from here! Bell, collingwood and pietersen are all heros!

I'm staying up to watch a few hours tonight hopefully harmy can really rattle them, and mostly get ponting out early, as he is going to be key!


----------



## Shikaru (Dec 2, 2006)

I keep forgetting to watch them  , but still I hope we win this one 

It always seem to be support for England that gets me into the sports, despite the fact I've lived in Scotland practically all my life


----------



## Mark. A (Dec 3, 2006)

Aussies are gonna kick your asses foooools!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Dec 3, 2006)

Bah. Looks like its headed for a draw. Bloody lifeless wicket making for a pretty dull game!

Have to say the barmy army have outdone themselves again with the support, it really is phenomenal to see so many of us go and dominate the ground. Must be such a huge lift for the players! Makes me proud to be english!


----------



## Dormant (Dec 4, 2006)

Mark. A said:


> Aussies are gonna kick your asses foooools!



 

Very funny Mark. Well done! Anyone would think Australia are actually a good team.  

The Aussies haven't impressed me too much to be fair. Kevin Pietersen has scared the life out of McGrath and Warne (boring boring bowling tactics yawn ...). The teams are still fairly even. The only thing pulling Australia through this test is that little rat Ponting. He is an awesome cricketer but a complete git. 

This test will be a draw because their is no give on this wicket but I think overall we are probably looking at a drawn series which will do us nicely. 

There has been good cricket from both sides so I am really starting to enjoy it now.

EDIT - Mark I take back everything I said. England are rubbish and will lose this test series in the most resounding way. I am so so disappointed - for some reason our players are still scared of Australia when they have no reason to be. I am so fucking pissed off at the moment.


----------

